# Trupanion Pet Insurance Covers Certain Hill's Pet Food



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This is so wrong. 
None of the "Rx" foods should be fed at all...let alone endorsed by an insurance company!


----------



## Tanksmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd make my own dog chow before feeding any RX dog food, they're all garbage and shame on the insurance companies for endorsing them!!! My vet doesn't have any faith in any of them, nor does he prescribe unless he absolutely has too!
I feed human grade holistic and will continue; have a healthy, happy 6 yr old.


----------



## huskymom (May 17, 2012)

I think this is a great idea! Working in a vet office, the dogs that are on the "hollistic" diets end up having more health issues. Look at the taste of the wild, with no quality control testing tons of dogs (and owners!!!) got very sick! I would rather feed my dog a few "byproducts" (my dogs eat dead animals outside.. like come on!) then have recalls because there is no standard of quality.. At least I know what I am feeding my dog. My dog has been on two "rx" diets since she was young and I am always getting compliments on her teeth, her coat, etc. I always recommend my food to others and if they can get a discount on it from the insurance company, even better!!


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

huskymom, That's a first, I have never heard BS like that before, ever!! I have bred dogs for over 35 years and that has to be the most ridiculous crap I have ever heard. Really you need to educate (what are by products) yourself. I don't fed TOTW but you might wanna contact them before u make a totally false statement on a public forum.


----------



## Clattymanky (Apr 25, 2012)

this is disgraceful, very glad I recently cancelled my Trupanion insurance.
They won't cover a basic health exam during a visit to the vet when a dog has taken ill, but you can get your money back if you feed your dog this crappy chemical based food.
Wonder who's getting kick backs from Hills....


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, huskymom still has lots to learn about dog food. I bought into the Science Diet shpiel when I worked for a vet too. My dogs had tons of problems. Yes, in the wild dogs eat the bones, intestines, and everything else on animals they kill, but they're also eating ALL THE MEAT. Science Diet/Purina Rx diets have NO meat in them, whatsoever. Also have sawdust in it as a filler. (Labeled as powdered cellulose, what do you think cellulose IS?) Look it up. I took my dogs off of that crap 2 yrs ago and they are totally healthy, I have no need for the Rx "diets" now. Shame on this insurance company for giving Hill's another supporter. huskymom, I hope you don't feel attacked, but if you do your own independent research, you will learn what I learn! I sure hope you do, for your dog's sake!


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, by the way, Taste of the Wild is a good food (ingredient-wise), and the recalls that were issued for them had to do with where they are manufactured, at DIAMOND plants. I would never feed Diamond packaged foods, just as I will never again feed Science Diet. Do your research on both sides, not just the side you choose. You will learn a lot about why your vet truly "recommends" this food.


----------



## motherofonyx (Apr 9, 2014)

another pancreaitis attack and was disappointed that he still seemed hungry and that the md prescription doesn't even list ingredients, since it is vet prescription is not held accountable like other foods also it is not organic certified which is important to me, anyway I changed his food to Natures domain organic peas and chicken, mainly due to being a Costco customer, it is not always easy to get to pet store?? also md is quite pricey for not being organic?? so far he is doing well and likes it, after much research sadly it looks as though I should have stuck with md, sick to death of vet bills and numerous testing that stresses him and on a fixed income if this keeps up we seniors will be forced to not have a pet, he a a snausher mix never could spell it, and is 15 yrs old, he is having a good day today thank God made it through another attack? has one about once a yr now, this one was short lived and not as bad, bad is 24 hrs praying he makes it. any thoughts most appreciated, ready to just start with cottage cheese and too hell with the dog foods


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

ruth ann traci, have you ever gotten Costco's chicken thighs? For a 1.49 a pound, it is way cheaper than any "GOOD" dog food. I have started adding one huge thigh to my dogs meal and he loves it. I remove all the meat from the bone, "quick boil" the meat, throw it in the freezer for a cool down, then add to his kibble. Oh so good for a dog and it can't get much taster for them. I get 15-17 thighs for 12 bucks and some end up on my plate.


----------



## Susie_Robertson (Apr 20, 2015)

Costco dog and cat foods do NOT contain fresh meat. They only contain meal. Dogs and cats need fresh meat in their food. Fresh meat is more nutritionally dense than meal. You get what you pay for at Costco. Always read your labels. There are fabulous dog and cat foods out there manufactured by companies that only make dogs and/or cat food and/or treats. Not also Drano, asphalt, toothpaste, pharmaceuticals, candy bars, deodorant, Raid, tires, etc. Do your homework. Know your ingredients and where they are sourced. Easy to do - read and pick up the phone and call the manufacturers and talk with them. Listen carefully though. Some are terrific in spinning the truth.


----------



## Jess1 (May 18, 2015)

Susie, you are correct. Chicken meal and other meat meals are mostly bone. Tyson, used to have their chicken meal make up on their website. And at one time was 80% bone. Even though I fed Orijen, I still add meat to my dogs diet.


----------



## Chris14 (Jan 17, 2017)

I need advice, have female mastiff/roti X with severe allergies , gastrointestinal problems. Almost 3 years old.


----------



## Chris14 (Jan 17, 2017)

Also rescued a male shepherd mix approx 2 year old. Severe anal gland problems


----------

